# Am I going to get WET -- You Bet!



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I am going to get wet, the decoys are going to get wet, the blind is going to get wet, my gun is going to get wet, my shells are going to get wet, my calls are going to get wet, my partner is going to get wet, the field is going to be wet, I hope my clothes do not get wet, I hope Porkchop gets wet........damn I need to lay off the coffee. Even though a lot of people say I am all wet, have a safe and enjoyable hunt tomorrow. And remember to dry your shells off once you get out of the field. Be responsible and try and stay green.

For now,

Ima870man


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Ima870man made a good point, it is going to be hellawet tomorrow. The fields by my house already had sheetwater in them. How is everyone going to be getting out in the fields come tomorrow morn'? I'm thinking it may be time to bust out the ATV.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The good ol wheels that are right under me, thats how we get out in the field, cause i don't want my truck to get muddy pulling everyone else out


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep, shes going to be damp!
Just remember guys, lets not tear up roads and fields, we have alot of season left and we don't need angry landowners!
Good luck and stay dry!


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Ima870man,

Let it rain! Don't forget your PDF. Good luck and be careful out there.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I bet your already wet!! :wink: :wink: Called you last night on your cell but of course it was off. I ran out of gas and had a flat pretty close to your area and needed your help. Oh well I see how it is. Nothing like hitch hiking in the rain carrying a gas can for 7 miles. No one would pick me up. I owe ya one . I have now been up for 48 hours. Your one heck of a pal!! :******:

I will be walking in tomorrow. Don't want to ruin the field I found by having a stuck truck out there!

Good luck guys and use good judgement. Tear up a field on the openner due to laziness may get that field locked up for a long long time!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Since you owe me one, I will take you up on it -- make it bud light, thanks! :beer: The cell is usually off during the week since someone is always home after 5:00 :lol:. Oh, and by the way, I was not home either. I was out doing a little thing called scouting -- just like you. But, I never had the luck you did! Dang, some guys have all the luck. Are you sure you don't listen to Rod Stewert, because it sounds as if you are almost complaining  . You must remember to lock in my home number on your cell so that way you can let your fingers do the walking! 8) Yes we will be walking in too as we don't want to get anyone excited about the ruts one will definately leave if you drive in. Scouting report -- I have never seen so many bucks as I did last night, six in one bachelor group with three of those being decent. I think we must have seen at least 14 bucks and well over 50 deer. They were really moving last night. Goose, crane, and duck report, hrmmmmm -- I cannot discuss that now as I have to run. Good luck, be save, be responsible, and think green.

Ima870man


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

This stuff is what I live for!!!!!!!! Scouting just found us a pea field literally covered with lessers, some S&B's, and mallards. 
Breaking out the ATV's and sleds... Landowner gave us the Ok to use the ATV's.......... :jammin:

Won't be gettin' much for sleep tonight! 

Good hunting to all. Use common sense out there and most important have fun and stay safe!


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats right...Cant wait to get hella muddy and wet. Makes hunting better..


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

PorkChop, I spose it was uphill both ways?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It sure was! hahaha


----------

